# Time for a new car, prices on Alty 3.5SE



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Okay, I'm seriously thinking about buying a new car. I wrecked my sentra and it wasn't totalled. It's just not the same, especially the fact it now has paint that most would say is a really good match but I know my car and it's not perfect. I'm just extremely hard to please so it just doesn't feel the same. Being that the car is 5 years old, I think I need something else. Plus no offense, but B14's are somewhat sardines especially the way people in WA state drive! I'm just tired of taking chances in something I don't think is near as safe as the bigger Alty.

So I'm thinking of an Altima 3.5SE. It's a step up from the Sentra, but it's still in a decent price range. That's what I need to know. What I can expect to pay. With a trade and 2,500 down I want to keep my payments below or right at 300 and I don't wanna pay more than 4 years. They aren't going to stick me with 60 month financing. Should I wait until Christmas when they are getting the 06's in?? I have excellent credit and was offered 2.0% financing on any Nissan when I asked my local stealership about Spec-V's. Just curious....


----------



## runvus (Jul 31, 2005)

*My deal*

I don't know if you are interested in leasing but I just leased (36mth) a SE 5 Spd for $250 a month putting 2K down in trade. Now this is the base SE with the only options of floor mats, splash guards and the auto dimming rear view mirror. I did get the dealership to add on a spoiler as well. I don't know if you ever leased before but this is as really good deal. I have leased 2 other times and this deal beats the other 2 which were good at the time.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a 05 SE, automatic, options include: sport package (power sun roof and rear spoiler), mud flaps, sun roof wind defelctor, 5 piece floor mat set, and maybe one other thing I cant think of right now, but anyway, I paid $24K out the door after Nissans $1500 rebate. So, the car was roughly $22,500 after rebate, plus tax, so without rebate, expect to pay $24K before tax. 

It was hard for me to find this deal. I had to drive 2 hours to a dealer far away to get. I haggled over the internet and at my local dealers.

good luck.

Oh, a little advice, dont shop by payment, shop by final price, and determine what you think is fair (edmunds.com) is excellent, pay that and not a penny more. Just walk away until you find a honest dealer. Also, buying over the internet is the way to go. These guys will screw you in person, over internet, they cant use any of their pressure sales tactics. You are in control and should remain in control. And watch the add on fees (dealer fees, etc...) they are purly bullshit and also negotiable. Oh yeah, my price included some bullshit dealer fee. I talked them dowm from around $750 in fees to around $150 in "fees".


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Awesome post. Yeah I think I'm gonna start looking now, and give myself some months to save a good hearty down payment. I wanna look in December when they might be blowing out inventories. Even if I had to find a low low miles '04 I'd do it, but I have found it's difficult to find many 5 speeds. An '03 wouldn't be bad, because it's really in my price range but if I'm gonna make the plunge I might as well get the newer.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Get the 05. Much improved interior as well as much improved front end. has nicer facia, grille, headlights, hood, etc...

Go to the lots and look at the used altimas and look at the 05's in person. Its not even close, the 05 is much superior looking car. In fact, its why I bought one. I saw a picture of an 05 SER and that really caught my eye and turned me onto the altima. I wouldnt even have considered the older styling. The front end was just to ugly.

Im a Mustang man from way back and love the 05 Stangs, but they are getting a premium price (selling for over retail because of demand), and I wanted a 4 door as I have a child.


----------

